# Overlay Eclass überschreibt PortDir Eclass

## Max Steel

Hallo Jungs,

Es ist zwar kein richtiger Fehler, aber diese Meldung stört meine Psyche:

```
 * Overlay eclasses override eclasses from PORTDIR:

 *

 *   '/usr/portage/local/layman/kde/eclass/subversion.eclass'

 *   '/usr/portage/local/layman/vmware/eclass/vmware.eclass'

 *   '/usr/portage/local/layman/vmware/eclass/vmware-mod.eclass'

 *

 * It is best to avoid overridding eclasses from PORTDIR because it will

 * trigger invalidation of cached ebuild metadata that is distributed with

 * the portage tree. If you must override eclasses from PORTDIR then you

 * are advised to run `emerge --regen` after each time that you run `emerge

 * --sync`. Set PORTAGE_ECLASS_WARNING_ENABLE="0" in /etc/make.conf if you

 * would like to disable this warning.
```

Ich könnte zwar die Overlays rauswerfen, aber das will ich eigentlich nicht.

Was kann ich da machen?

/etc/make.conf

```
CFLAGS="-march=athlon-xp -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"

CXXFLAGS="${CFLAGS}"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1 -Wl,--sort-common -Wl,--enable-new-dtags"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

MAKEOPTS="-j7"

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86"

USE="-* 16bit 3dfx 3dnow 3dnowext 7zip X a52 aac aalib accessibility acl acpi

     adns aiglx aio akode alac alsa amarok amr ao aoss aotuv apm ares

     asf async audacious audiofile autoipd avahi avantgo avi artswrappersuid

     berkdb bidi bitmap-fonts bzip2 cairo caps cdda cddb cdio cdparanoia cdr

     cdrom chm cjk cli cracklib crypt css ctype cups curl cvs dba dbus dga

     djbfft dmi dmx dpms dri dts dv dvd dvdr dvdread dynamic encode enscript

     esd ethereal exif expat exscalibar extrafilters fam fame fastbuild ffmpeg

     fftw flac fontconfig foomaticdb force-cgi-redirect fortran ftp gd

     gdbm gif glibc-omitfp glitz glut glx gmp gnokii gpgme gphoto2 gpm

     graphviz gs gsm gstreamer gstreamer010 gzip h323 hal ical icu idea idn

     ifp imagemagick imlib immqt-bc ipod isdnlog javascript jbig

     joystick jpeg jpeg2k kde kdeenablefinal kdepim kernel_linux kig-scripting

     kipi lame lcms ldap lha libcaca libg++ libsamplerate libwww

     linuxthreads-tls live lm_sensors logitech-mouse logrotate lua lzo mad matroska md5sum

     memlimit mikmod mjpeg mmap mmx mmxext mng modplug motif mozsvg mp3 mp4

     mpeg mtp musepack musicbrainz ncurses network new-login njb nls

     no-old-linux nptl nptlonly nsplugin ogg oggvorbis on-the-fly-crypt openal

     opengl oss pam pcre pda pdf pdflib perl pic png posix pppd python

     qt qt3 qt3support qt4 quicktime rar rdesktop readline real reflection rle rtc samba

     screen sdl session shorten sid simplexml slang sms sndfile soap sockets

     speex spell spl sqlite sqlite3 sse sse-filters ssl svg syslog tcpd tetex

     tga theora tidy tiff tokenizer truetype truetype-fonts

     type1-fonts udev unicode unzip urandom usb userland_GNU userlocales

     utempter utf8 v4l v4l2 vcd vidix vorbis vorbis-psy win32codecs wma wmf

     x264 xanim xattr xcomposite xine xinerama xml xml2 xorg xpm xprint xrandr

     xscreensaver xsl xv xvid xvmc xcb yv12 zip zlib zvbi"

AUTOCLEAN="yes"

FEATURES="ccache distcc -metadata-transfer"

LINGUAS="de"

CCACHE_DIR="/root/.ccache"

CCACHE_SIZE="2G"

PORTAGE_ELOG_SYSTEM="save"

PORTAGE_ELOG_CLASSES="info warn error"

ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol"

VIDEO_CARDS="radeon ati savage vesa"

INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse"

HTTP_PROXY="http://192.168.1.50:3128"

FTP_PROXY="http://192.168.1.50:3128"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/usr/portage/local/layman/kde

/usr/portage/local/layman/sunrise

/usr/portage/local/layman/vmware

/usr/portage/local/eigen"

EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS="-vt --with-bdeps=y"
```

Wenn ihr noch Infos braucht sagt Bescheid.

Edith:

Mir fällt gerade ein, sollte ich ein emerge --metadata versuchen?

----------

## schachti

 *Max Steel wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> 
>  * --sync`. Set PORTAGE_ECLASS_WARNING_ENABLE="0" in /etc/make.conf if you
> ...

 

----------

## Max Steel

Okay, das könnte ich auch machen, danke.

----------

## AROK

Hi,

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> It is best to avoid overridding eclasses from PORTDIR because it will
> 
>  * trigger invalidation of cached ebuild metadata that is distributed with
> ...

 

D.h es wäre besser zu verhindern dass die  eclasses die metadaten des Portage-tree überschreiben. Aber wie kann man das machen   :Confused: 

----------

## s.hase

Die entsprechende eclasses in dem Overlay umbenennen und natürlich entsprechend die ebuilds dazu anpassen. So habe ich das jedenfalls gemacht.

----------

## Necoro

vmware und kde sind beides offizielle Overlays ... also hoffe ich mal, dass die wissen was sie tun  :Wink: 

----------

